# Roland VP 540



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Trying to get vp540 up and running. Purchased from a third party used. Stuck.

How do I get the network cable to communicate with my windows xp desktop? I've swithced from network cord to crossover cord, still no communication.

Can anyone walk me through setting up the connection?


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

If it's ran directly to your computer, ensure you have both the machine and your computer set up for static IP addresses and that both are on the same subnet (IE: 192.168.0.X, X being a unique number between 1 and 254 for the machine and computer). I'm sure VersaWorks will require the machine to be detected before it goes any further, but if you've somehow gotten around that and told it you had a VP540 anyway, you may need to go to "Printer" then "Printer Settings" in VersaWorks and then specify the IP address of the machine.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

My problem is with my xp network setting I believe. I have no idea what I'm doing with this part. My network iis saying "LAN not connected, network cable unplugged" .
I was using my 1 and only ethernet outlet for the internet. I am just unpluggin that cord, then inserting the crossover cable in the slot. I'm going to go back up to my shop and see if I can get to where I set up for static ip addresses.
Good thing I live right around the corner from my shop.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

You may unfortunately have a bad cable, but try setting to static IP and see what occurs. I believe Windows should say "Limited or no connectivity" if the proper cable is used between both your computer and the Roland and you DO NOT have a static IP assigned. That error should go away once a static IP is assigned. 

You may want to invest in a cheapo Dlink or Linksys 4 port router for like $20-$25 so as not to keep unplugging and plugging the network cables in. You'll break the tabs on the cables pretty quickly and it will save you some headache down the road, especially when you start adding more computers. You also won't need a crossover cable then, even though you should be able to use the crossover cable to connect to the router, as most of them are "auto-switching" now.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I went back to the shop and tried some other stuff. I dont know how to set static ip add., also I did manage to get a connection, (in windows it says lan connected) but no communication in versaworks using the ip address that is on the menu on the roland and inputting same ip address into the versaworks set-up.

I am completely lost, so damned frustrating grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

call Roland I thin you got 13 Min


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

IP address you get from printer its one of sub menu and connecting aint that hard dude because I done it and I am idiot Lol


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Well it's got me stumped. Found something though, check link.

roland

I think this may do it.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

weird never had to do all that crap Ha honestly took be 2 minutes ; )
on printer you click down on sub menus and will give you IP address for printer and you put that in versa works and tada you done


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Tried point and click- dont work for me. Grrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

That is weird? You got firewall? turn off windows security maybe...


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Tried all that


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

doesnt make any sense hookin it up is sooo easy 

you sure printer is working right? turn it off and on turn off computer and on and update versworks


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Tried that. Printer works. Versaworks brand new straight from Roland overnight fed-ex- v3.0


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

You got another computer to try? Might be issue with the computer having a virus or something..
Make sure ethernet wire is good because I once bought a new one and was busted from radio shack
You can check if works by connecting to internet modem directly


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Tried ethernet cable, no go. Bought crossover cable, no go but closer. I think it's in the network settings in xp, and the IP address settings. Something is not right. I think that pdf from Roland holds the key- I hope. I may go back over to the shop one more time tonight and try to follow the pdf.
My desktop has too much stuff going on with it- plotters, 2 inkjets, oki-data laser, hp designjet every now and then, had internet connected, usb plugs, it's a danged octopus. 
I know I've got 20 or more graphics and production tools installed on the thing and 3 rips.
I may take another computer over there and try from a cleaner hard drive.
Talked with a Roland rep today for an hour, no go. 
Grrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Lol funny how you say key thing sounds like indiana jones 

sounds like versaworks don't like something on your computer and it is a fussy software.. was haing issues myself with it today


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

It's not versaworks, it's the port. I tried printing a test file from Flexisign 8, and still no communication- says port not found or something. It's gotta be the dang ip address stuff. This should not be that hard.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

its not Ha ... telling ya that it may be virus


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I'll bet you a 220ml set of ink, that I crack it before 9:00am Sean. We on?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

how about a buck Lol


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Okay I'm going back in, if you dont hear from me by the morning call in the evac team.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Lmfao how about Crisis for a suicide from ethernet wire around neck


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

This must be a joke.
i got the connection worked out. IP addresses in sync. Versaworks set-up with the printer. Even sent a test print. Then.......
Whammo! Printhead bangs on something, prints 1 or 2 passes, goes to far end of media, cutting head separates from printing head, lights start flashing!!!!!!
Scan Motor error 000 008 006 or something. 
$&^!!#%!!!
Are you serious?!
Ok I give up.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Haha that happens to me all the time on banner material 

Just turn it off / open lid and push head together and bring them back to to fr right
turn on machine and it will do an automatic in clean head

I also give materials a little slack so won't have print head hits and make sure to adjust head height on thicker material to high


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Assuming printer and PC have suitable IP addresses and that no firewall is stopping it connecting then it could be a damaged network card or damaged cable.
Is your network port enabled?
go Start>Run type cmd and return
type ping 192.168.1.4 (printer address and return)
It should send a test to the printer


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Done that. No go. Scan motor code 080 080 080 
Reset printer- no go
Put heads back together, no go

I think it's a kink in the ink tube lines waay behind the printhead travel rails.
Head getting hung up along the rail and sticking. I think. This is a brand new machine to me. 
My brain is hurting.

At least I do have printer comm. now and can send file from versaworks.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Ha that sucks because I have had it jam really bad like a million times and never an issue.. than again I got an xc-540 and more heavy duty machine


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Oh, Sean I thought you had a vp? Oh well it's down to the screw drivers, I'm going to open up the back hatch........


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

it basically the same thing but a little beefier Hatch screw yikes good luck with alll that like they would say on Seinfield Lol


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Roland rep tried to scare me with a phone convo- 2000-3000.00 for the potential fix!!!!!!
Yeah right.
Where's my hammer and phillips head......


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Could be a dodgy network card?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Network issues resolved- it's mechanical now.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

some gum duck tape and a lot of hail mary';s will do the job and a crusafix can be good to pry conveyor


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Narrowed down. Cable is not bending properly, here's pics.
Any ideas on how to straighten the cable or hold the bend back?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Grab the bible and start praying Ha or call up Roland and send picture to them.. prob. a simple fix of tension or something


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

It should be tied at the mid-way point, only the half near the head needs to flex. It has a plastic strip that steers the pipes, is that intact?
D


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Everything is in tact, the metal strip has a bend in it or several. It needs to lie flat to support the cables like a spring.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Got 'em coach!!
We're up and running. 
A phillips head, hammer, aluminum strips and a trip to Home Depot- voila, it's alive. Thanks everybody.


----------



## oroboy (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow dude, you had the worst of luck setting that printer up from the time you took it out of the crate, to your first print. Glad to see you've finally got it working again. I myself just had my own VP 540 setup for me 3 days ago. Luckily, the place where I purchased my versacamm from got Roland to send out a service rep to setup my machine for me free of charge (then again, I am leasing the machine, so I don't think it was really free).

I've printed a whole bunch of stuff, and used up my sample media pack from Roland that came with the machine, so I guess it's time to start using my t-shirt vinyl and make some shirts.

Good luck with your machine.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Magiver meet your match


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Way to go fella!!! Glad your up and running. Now make it print money!!!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Ridgely I have been keeping eye on this post and had to laugh at ya some times need to ask you some things..

1. how much did you buy this for and yes I know you got it from Ebay.

2. would you do this again

3. would you tell people to buy new or would you tell them that it is ok to buy used

4 how hard is it to work on them.

Thanks head time for your answers


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I would buy used only from someone you know or someone in your circle of contacts or trustworthy equipment reseller. The printer is easy to work on and easy to dissassemble.
I bought it off ebay, but the company was an hour and a half away, so I went to check it out before buying. 
The machine had low print hours, was a year and a half old, not a scratch on it. It was printing when I saw it. It has the auto take up reel- big plus.
I paid 14,500.00.
I would do it again, but like I said, from someone I could trust.
I would buy new, if it was my only major piece of equipment.


----------



## cothranhz (Feb 16, 2013)

out da box said:


> Got 'em coach!!
> We're up and running.
> A phillips head, hammer, aluminum strips and a trip to Home Depot- voila, it's alive. Thanks everybody.


I have a VP540 that seems to have the same problem with the printhead data cable not lying flat. Could you post photo or text on exactly how you fixed this?

Thank you,
cothranhz


----------

